# Looking for a home or rescue for a disabled pigeon



## Ratchilla (Apr 25, 2018)

Greetings all. Looking for someone who could take in a disabled pigeon in the Alabama area. I found a pigeon in my backyard on April 11th with a suspected broken wing. I reached out to a "local" pigeon rehabilitator. After talking for a while and due to the distance to get to them we decided to see if we could rehabilitate her with direction from the rehabilitator. Vet visit and xray confirmed broken wing (metacarpal). She had the wing wrap removed and wing palpated by vet on April 23rd. Vet said the bone has calcified and she felt no grinding. Took her home and did a test flight and the wing droops back down. Spoke with the rehabilitator and she said that with the calcified wing, the pigeon won't be able to fly again so I'll need to find a home for them. I do not know if male or female, but I refer to her as a female and named her Pesto. Please let me know if interested. Thank you!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

She's very pretty. Hope you find a good home for her/him.


----------

